# is breast ALWAYS best?



## daydreamerx

I know that sounds like a dumb question, and ive always been deadset that id never use formula and exclusively breastfed until recently when i decided to try finlay with a bottle as he is always very unhappy, he will scream for so long in the car seat, pushchair etc,..
anyway after giving him a bottle he was like a different baby, so chilled and happy.
I dont know what to do because i love breastfeeding , its amazing! but im wondering if switching to part/full time formula will be better as he seems happier?

has anyone had experiance switching from breast to bottle? i really dont want to do it if it wont help him out because i know it will be difficult to get my milk supply up..
oh and i know im producing enough as if i miss a feed, my boobs get so full, i've tried cutting out dairy, oranges everything:nope:

so, any thoughts?


----------



## stephx

Well firstly formula isnt poison, its not going to harm him, but yes breast IS best :) My LO was FF from day 1. 

If he seems happier with a bottle have you tried expressing? 

Its really your call, is he seems happier then personally I would switch x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes it is, I also ff from day 1 tho, I regret not trying to breast feed,


----------



## xgem27x

They say breast is best because breastmilk provides natural antibodies to help LOs immune system, that formula cant provide

However both milks, are equally as good to use, both formula and breast provides plenty vitamins and helps LO grow so really its whatever you feel most comfortable with and whatever best suits LO xx


----------



## daydreamerx

i can only really express in the mornings when i have most milk:dohh: i know formula isnt poisen and i know breastmilk is good for anti-bodies. im just a loss what to do, try and make him happier with formula or healthier with my boobies :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

daydreamerx said:


> i can only really express in the mornings when i have most milk:dohh: i know formula isnt poisen and i know breastmilk is good for anti-bodies. im just a loss what to do, try and make him happier with formula or healthier with my boobies :dohh:

awe :hugs: I formula fed from day one and Quintin is fine its really up to you .


----------



## lizardbreath

Both my girls were ff from day one and both my girls are the happiest girls you would ever meet and healthy I have no regrets never breastfeeding theres no harm in giving him a bottle if it sooths him


----------



## daydreamerx

thanks girlies :hugs: i just want to do whats best, and thats not always clear:baby:


----------



## tooyoung

Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!


----------



## Dragonfly

Breastmilk digests faster so your baby would be hungry more, also if you eat things like dairy your baby could be sensitive to the milk proteins from what you eat which could cause reflux and upset tums. Formula takes longer to digest so you may appear to have a more content baby though theres more in breastmilk than formula. 

Make your own mind up see whats in breastmilk and formula compared in this diagram. 

https://www.mothernurtureky.com/blog/?p=270


----------



## mommie2be

I breastfed Corey for about three weeks and he was very fussy. My supply wasn't keeping up with his hunger at all. I switched to formula & he's much happier now & healthy as can be. :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

There's no denying that formula does not compare to breast milk, and that breast milk should be the first choice for a baby. 

However, I think sometimes that formula is a better option for mothers. I bf for a month then switched to bottles.. when I bf my LO wanted feeding all night (he'd go on the boob and wouldn't get off for 5 hours) and I was completely tired and miserable which I felt affected my ability at being a good mum. His sleeping was awful and after I got mastitis, I finally caved in and gave him formula.. and it's been such a brilliant change ever since! 

I wish that breastfeeding would have gone smoother for me but now I feel like I'm being a better mum and can enjoy it. xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

If you like breast feeding, i would try and keep it up. Once you stop, there is no going back. could you top up his feedings maybe? like nurse him for however long you usually do and then give him a few ounces of formula on top?


----------



## Desi's_lost

my LO is 15 months and even now i feel so guilty when i think about stopping =P but she needs the boob like other babies do paci's


----------



## ellebelle

My babies were crying a lot and we thought they were just gassy or hungry, turns out my milk supply wasn't meeting their needs and they were actually hungry. Why not keep on breastfeeding and then topping your little guy up with formula (right after a feed) more often? 
A full baby is a happy baby is what my mom says :)
Good luck.


----------



## emyandpotato

If your LO has been BF for so long the formula might really hurt his tummy. I switched at two months and we've had problems ever since. I'd speak to your GP about it. It could be something simple like reflux?


----------



## lizardbreath

tooyoung said:


> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!

I didn't try and I dont regret it. I loved not breastfeeding. I wouldn't of enjoyed it and I wanted my body back for 9 months it was someone elses. And im sorry if I offend but I dont agree with the try statement.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I like sharing my body. :D


----------



## lizardbreath

And thats awesome I give you props for sticking with it for so long as its not easy. Breastfeeding just wasnt for me and I'm ok with the fact I didn't try I'm not going to feel bad or worry I made the wrong choice


----------



## MrsEngland

Formula isn't going to hrm him but breastmilk is better.

Apparently if you pump while you breast feed you get more expressed milk, maybe try that and give him expressed milk in a bottle.


----------



## Desi's_lost

lizardbreath said:


> And thats awesome I give you props for sticking with it for so long as its not easy. Breastfeeding just wasnt for me and I'm ok with the fact I didn't try I'm not going to feel bad or worry I made the wrong choice

Still unsure anyone said anything that would make you think you were being questioned? :shrug:


----------



## jemmie1994

i gave breastfeeding a go but Evie just wouldnt latch on right, we saw the breastfeeding counsillor and everything but she just wasnt for opening her mouth wide enough and as a result feeding her was so painful! it got to a point where she just screamed all the time cos i wasnt feeding her enough so gave her a bottle after day 3 and immediatly she was much happier and i dont regret switching im much happier with bottle feeding, whatever you choose to do good luck!


----------



## tooyoung

lizardbreath said:


> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> I didn't try and I dont regret it. I loved not breastfeeding. I wouldn't of enjoyed it and I wanted my body back for 9 months it was someone elses. And im sorry if I offend but I dont agree with the try statement.Click to expand...

Oh no worries, you don't offend me at all. 
Breasts are for feeding our babies, if we're fortunate enough to have children. Personally, I don't understand why anyone wouldn't want to try bf? If it doesn't work out because the baby doesn't take to it or whatever, then that's a different matter. I think some girls just aren't there yet, as far as maturity or being embarrassed about it. I think it's awesome that so many of us are trying and succeeding at bf! :thumbup:


----------



## smatheson

Its a proven fact that breastmilk is better than formula. Formula is a processed food. It stinks like shit too.


----------



## wishuwerehere

You just have to do what you're happy with. Don't give up breastfeeding unless you can hand on heart say you won't regret it later - you can't go back! 
I gave up at ten months and whilst I don't regret it - I'm proud I bf for that long - I do sometimes think, could I have gone for longer? So i'd just say follow your heart. Of course breast is best, but formula is a good alternative, and I don't know anyone who formula feeds whose baby is any less intelligent/healthy/lovely than issy!


----------



## Desi's_lost

smatheson said:


> Its a proven fact that breastmilk is better than formula. Formula is a processed food. It stinks like shit too.

I guess i'd liken it to organic vs non over here in the states where there are still a lot of not so great things used on non organic.

no one should feel guilty about feeding their child non organic but if its free, mind as well go with organic! 

or maybe more accurately 100% juice versus less than? i dunno, obviously they arent identical but you get the point.

Having breast feed, i'll never understand why others choose to purposely not for reasons other than having no choice/not having been educated when they made the choice. even given reasons (like was stated wanting their body back) it still just doesnt make sense to me. its still my body, i just cant drink with out first planing or take certain strong meds, whopdidoo. breast milk is free, could never be recalled, will always be made perfect for your baby. 

But i suppose it could be down to the fact that my mother breast fed both my sister and I so i was raised with the idea that it was the absolute way to go. :shrug:

not knocking formula at all. just speaking on my personal feelings on the matter.


----------



## emyandpotato

I agree Desi, but sometimes whether you want to BF and whether you are determined to really try when it gets tough is due to your environment, influences and upbringing. Some people are just not in that mindset and once you've made up your mind it's difficult to try something new and feel completely comfortable with it, especially as BF is so personal and intimate to many people.


----------



## Desi's_lost

^lolz thats what i was getting at when i pointed out that i'd been raised with the mind set that it was the only option.


----------



## x__amour

Yes. I believe breast milk is the best thing you can do. Sometimes it's not always do-able though.


----------



## hot tea

Breast is absolutely best, under all circumstances. That's my opinion.


----------



## cammy

I don't really know but I was very much "never using a bottle even if its EBM" but because Alexander was such a demanding baby and woke up so many times a night me and OH agreed to put him on a bottle when he was a few weeks old, but he wouldnt take to it at all. We had terrible feeding problems for months. But here we are now, 9.5 months later and still bfing.


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont get how any one can say not to feel guilty, its a feeling that you get and someone saying dont feel it isnt going to make it go away and if you dont really feel guilty then you wouldnt feel guilt. I dont even believe someone can make you feel guilty if you didnt do something that made you feel that way. Its all personal feelings not someone elses doing. 

Like if you hurt someone and feel guilty over it someone telling you not to is that going to make you feel less guilt? probably not. (ps no way am I compairing ff and hurt).


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Yyyyeeessss! Boobs are like, super amazing! The stuff is just tailor designed for your baby! Nothing else matches it! 
Breast is best for baby but again not always best for mum for whatever reason.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Pooh be careful topping up btw with formula. My baby was so hungry all the time and I dropped ALOT of weight very quickly so because Rory wanted to feed all the friggen time I started passing out a lot....I topped up with formula but it upset his stomach and suddenly my own supply diminished completely. Gone. I was devastated. Suddenly I was left with no choice but to ff and I really wish I had tried that bit harder....I dunno force myself to eat big steaks or sum thing so I didn't lose so much weight. Ff didn't suit poor Rory and I tried all the diff types. I'm guessing because even my shitty watery milk was better. Those were horrid times. Feel like crying over it all :cry:


----------



## leoniebabey

tooyoung said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> I didn't try and I dont regret it. I loved not breastfeeding. I wouldn't of enjoyed it and I wanted my body back for 9 months it was someone elses. And im sorry if I offend but I dont agree with the try statement.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no worries, you don't offend me at all.
> Breasts are for feeding our babies, if we're fortunate enough to have children. Personally, I don't understand why anyone wouldn't want to try bf? If it doesn't work out because the baby doesn't take to it or whatever, then that's a different matter. I think some girls just aren't there yet, as far as maturity or being embarrassed about it. I think it's awesome that so many of us are trying and succeeding at bf! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm neither immature or embarrassed it just wasn't something i wanted to do so no i disagree entirely with your very generalized statement!


----------



## leoniebabey

Once again as always people have to turn these sorts of things sour. I didn't want to BF it wasnt something which appealed to me after a horrendous labour and birth trying to BF was the last thing i even thought about. I dont make generlised statements about mothers who choose to bf though that's their choice and i respect that as ff was my choice and i don't think people need to be so rude!


----------



## Dragonfly

Marzipan_girl said:


> Pooh be careful topping up btw with formula. My baby was so hungry all the time and I dropped ALOT of weight very quickly so because Rory wanted to feed all the friggen time I started passing out a lot....I topped up with formula but it upset his stomach and suddenly my own supply diminished completely. Gone. I was devastated. Suddenly I was left with no choice but to ff and I really wish I had tried that bit harder....I dunno force myself to eat big steaks or sum thing so I didn't lose so much weight. Ff didn't suit poor Rory and I tried all the diff types. I'm guessing because even my shitty watery milk was better. Those were horrid times. Feel like crying over it all :cry:

diet dosnt effect your milk you dont need to eat loads woman do it in very poor places with a lot less food than what we have. I dont eat steaks and stuff like that and I know mums who are vegans that breastfeed. Its really only to keep your strength up as its suppose to burn off calories (I didnt loose any weight am I bitter,YES lol). I feel sorry for mums who are told just a bottle of formula here and there or every night wont do harm when it does your supply will go down when you feed your baby less its called drying yourself up. You can go back up again though I know mums who have relatated and increased supply. Obviously not at very later stages. Sadly thats booby traps they catch mums all the time and leave them angry, pissed off and feeling guilty. Thats why there are people who do speak up when they see breastfeeding myths spread about, we dont need any more mums feeling like that and getting wrong info.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Marzipan_girl said:


> Pooh be careful topping up btw with formula. My baby was so hungry all the time and I dropped ALOT of weight very quickly so because Rory wanted to feed all the friggen time I started passing out a lot....I topped up with formula but it upset his stomach and suddenly my own supply diminished completely. Gone. I was devastated. Suddenly I was left with no choice but to ff and I really wish I had tried that bit harder....I dunno force myself to eat big steaks or sum thing so I didn't lose so much weight. Ff didn't suit poor Rory and I tried all the diff types. I'm guessing because even my shitty watery milk was better. Those were horrid times. Feel like crying over it all :cry:

:hugs: maybe nutrition shakes and stuff like that? and lotsa vitamins! but dont be sad, you did your best and thats what matters.

leonie, she said some girls, not all. dont think it was meant to be taken as an insult. :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

About topping up with formula, i think its a double edge sword really. there are plenty of mamas who do it without problem and there are plenty of mamas who never once touched formula and suddenly BAM gone, no supply. 

I'd be hard pressed to agree that there is any one true way about it.


----------



## bumpy_j

Mums worrying that their babies are not being fed well enough/aren't satisfied while breastfeeding must the number 1 reason they stop - it can be anything from sleep regression, growth spurts, having a 'snacking' baby that feeds little and often (I had all these with Joel and they sucked - I was convinced I had no milk when I really had plenty) but it comes so naturally after the first few months and then it's the easiest peasiest thing. Like Dragonfly said it's to do with how fast it gets digested. I believe whenever possible breastfeeding your baby though the first year of life is the best thing you can do so I wouldn't advise substituting with formula before maybe trying out a local feeding clinic? They should be able to tell you 100% if your LO is getting properly fed but what you've described sounds perfectly normal to me. Good luck!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I was also that I BF at my own risk due to the meds I was taking and still am taking. There isn't much research on what these meds do when pregnant/bfing but I kinda made the decision for myself to try, after all I couldn't come off the meds when pregnant so I figured he would be ok? And I read online that risks are unlikely/unheard of....but then it didn't even work out anyway. :(


----------



## daydreamerx

update on my situation:
Ive been pumping like mad so Finlay has been having 2/3rds breast milk and the rest formula, Oh and actually B/F in the night. so far he does seem happier, i'm not sure if his latch was getting him more wind or something. Hes seeing an Cranial Osteopath on tuesday and then a few sessions after. If I dont see an improvment within a week or so ill try and build my supply back up so he can breastfeed again as i miss it so much already.

We shall see..


----------



## stephx

tooyoung said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> I didn't try and I dont regret it. I loved not breastfeeding. I wouldn't of enjoyed it and I wanted my body back for 9 months it was someone elses. And im sorry if I offend but I dont agree with the try statement.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no worries, you don't offend me at all.
> Breasts are for feeding our babies, if we're fortunate enough to have children. Personally, I don't understand why anyone wouldn't want to try bf? If it doesn't work out because the baby doesn't take to it or whatever, then that's a different matter. * I think some girls just aren't there yet, as far as maturity or being embarrassed about it*. I think it's awesome that so many of us are trying and succeeding at bf! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well thats rude. I wasnt immature or embarrased about breastfeeding I just did not want to do it, nothing wrong with that. I dont feel guilty, my LO is healthier than any baby I know x


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> I didn't try and I dont regret it. I loved not breastfeeding. I wouldn't of enjoyed it and I wanted my body back for 9 months it was someone elses. And im sorry if I offend but I dont agree with the try statement.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no worries, you don't offend me at all.
> Breasts are for feeding our babies, if we're fortunate enough to have children. Personally, I don't understand why anyone wouldn't want to try bf? If it doesn't work out because the baby doesn't take to it or whatever, then that's a different matter. * I think some girls just aren't there yet, as far as maturity or being embarrassed about it*. I think it's awesome that so many of us are trying and succeeding at bf! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats rude. I wasnt immature or embarrased about breastfeeding I just did not want to do it, nothing wrong with that. I dont feel guilty, my LO is healthier than any baby I know xClick to expand...

I still fail to see how its rude... that IS the case for some people. "I think some girls" not "this is the case for every person who chooses not to." :shrug:

If that wasnt your reasoning, then it shouldnt get your back up.


----------



## lizardbreath

stephx said:


> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> I didn't try and I dont regret it. I loved not breastfeeding. I wouldn't of enjoyed it and I wanted my body back for 9 months it was someone elses. And im sorry if I offend but I dont agree with the try statement.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no worries, you don't offend me at all.
> Breasts are for feeding our babies, if we're fortunate enough to have children. Personally, I don't understand why anyone wouldn't want to try bf? If it doesn't work out because the baby doesn't take to it or whatever, then that's a different matter. * I think some girls just aren't there yet, as far as maturity or being embarrassed about it*. I think it's awesome that so many of us are trying and succeeding at bf! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats rude. I wasnt immature or embarrased about breastfeeding I just did not want to do it, nothing wrong with that. I dont feel guilty, my LO is healthier than any baby I know xClick to expand...

Thank you thats what i was trying to get at. It had nothing to do with maturity or embarrassment it had to do wirh me not wanting too and having no regrets jaymee and kat are healthy happy and they dont care if I didnt breastfeed they were just happy they were fed when hungry


----------



## stephx

Desi it was rude, just because you add 'some' into a rude statement doesnt make it any less of a generalization


----------



## hot tea

I think to choose second rate is sort of weird. But I just can't relate at all. It isn't just about the health benefits, it is about the hormonal release for the mother as well.

Don't mean this offensively, just mean it makes zero sense to happily choose something so disconnected.


----------



## hot tea

stephx said:


> Desi it was rude, just because you add 'some' into a rude statement doesnt make it any less of a generalization

I just think it isn't true in most cases...


----------



## Natasha2605

OP, I'm glad your sticking at it and trying to find a solution that suits both you and your baby, that is the most important thing.

Nutritionally, breast is best.
For mother and baby as individuals, not always the case.
I FF through choice. And like Dragonfly said, I don't think somebody can make you feel guilty without the guilt already being there in some way, shape or form. Don't give up if you think you may regret it later on, at least without exploring all available avenues before hand :)


----------



## stephx

Lets not turn this into a BF vs FF battle ey?

OP glad things are getting sorted x


----------



## daydreamerx

hot tea said:


> I think to choose second rate is sort of weird. But I just can't relate at all. It isn't just about the health benefits, it is about the hormonal release for the mother as well.
> 
> Don't mean this offensively, just mean it makes zero sense to happily choose something so disconnected.

I didn't happily choose too, I love breastfeeding - I just want fin to be happy and I think if i can do that and give him my breastmilk its a no brainer. I'd rather him be happy and comfortable whilst still having my milk than with an upset tummy or whatever was getting him down when I was feeding him.. It honestly makes me really sad not to feed him and like I said, if i don't notice a justifiable difference I will breastfeed again.. I just want to do my best to make my baby happy. It makes sense to me anyway:dohh:


----------



## hot tea

Trust me, your milk is enough. Supplementing with formula is not a very good move if you want to breastfeed until a year.


----------



## AirForceWife7

OP you do what you feel is best. You are mama, and mama knows best ;) Good luck! x


----------



## Sugarplease

tooyoung said:


> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!

Absolutely agree
Anyone who chooses to not bf their child without a valid read is imo selfish, especially knowing about all the benefits


----------



## Natasha2605

Sugarplease said:


> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> Absolutely agree
> Anyone who chooses to not bf their child without a valid read is imo selfish, especially knowing about all the benefitsClick to expand...

Wow! And who are you to vet whose reasons are valid or not?

Such a close minded opinion.


----------



## leoniebabey

Sugarplease said:


> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> Absolutely agree
> Anyone who chooses to not bf their child without a valid read is imo selfish, especially knowing about all the benefitsClick to expand...

again no need for the rude comments. ALOT of mothers choose to FF, their children are perfectly happy and healthy. As long as the child is being fed and getting the appropriate nutrition then i don't see how it's 'selfish'.


----------



## Bexxx

Well, I can see how people think it is selfish, you are putting your needs first (by not wanting too) rather than your LO's :shrug:


----------



## leoniebabey

I think that's VERY rude actually. Your not putting your needs before LO's as LO NEEDS FED. wether thats by FF or BF their still being fed and their needs are still being met


----------



## Bexxx

I didn't say* I *think it's selfish, just that I can see where they are coming from. If I leave Isla she gets formula, I can't pump at all (nor do I wish too)


----------



## Desi's_lost

A lot of things people do in life are selfish =p. a lot of times people do things admitting they are ebin selfish. So it's kinda funny how when they don't want to hear it, it's suddenly a horrible thing. 
Ie, the other day when I took a sedative knowing I wouldn't be able to breast feed that day. It was putting my needs in front of Syri, it was selfish. Doesn't mean as a parent, I'm bad or anything. But it enherntly WAS selfish. 

But then again at the end of the day, that's just my opinion, isn't it. If someone else doesn't agree, it really shouldn't be this gasp huge thing. Because that's not how you feel and you're solid in that?


----------



## amygwen

Sugarplease said:


> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Yes, breast is best! I don't know why anyone wouldn't at least try it? It's also a great bonding experience for you and the babe! Good luck!
> 
> Absolutely agree
> Anyone who chooses to not bf their child without a valid read is imo selfish, especially knowing about all the benefitsClick to expand...

EXTREMELY rude and unnecessary comment. You're selfish because you apparently lack consideration for other people by calling them names because they choose not to breastfeed or are unable to do it.

I am very pro-BFing and advise everyone to try. But if they don't, who cares? Like really, HOW does it affect your life in anyway, shape or form? Breastfeeding works for others and formula feeding works for others.


----------



## Desi's_lost

It's a hot topic, yes but that doesn't mean that hearing something you don't like means oh god the person saying it is horrible and mean.

Edit: if someone is unable to that's different than just going 'well I don't feel like even trying or even giving colostrum'

I want to add I don't think any one choice makes a parent bad or good. Trying your best and having a healthy child is, at the end of the day, the most important thing.


----------



## leoniebabey

'i can see how it's selfish' and 'thinking it's selfish' are essentially the same thing. There are way's of having different opinions without labelling mothers as 'selfish'


----------



## Bexxx

lol, k


----------



## Sugarplease

Errm saying u don't want to bf because you want your body back or cause you can't be bothered is selfish. 
Becoming a parent means you have to make some sacrifices and that means by giving them the best start in life
I'm not talking about those who are unable to for legitimate reasons, like I said without a 'valid' reason. :coffee:


----------



## JLFKJS

After what I went through I hate to say it, but breast is not always best. My LO was in NICU for 5 days after birth and I was on strict bed rest from a botched epidural job resulting in me having spinal headaches and having to get a blood patch. I was unable to get up to see my baby for 5 days. I had to lay flat on my back to pump which I did every 3 hours which resulted in what would come out to spill and what we could send down to the nursery we did. But the result of that was my daughter being FF in the NICU from day one. 

When we were finally able to go home I offered the breast right away which resulted in her refusing to feed and being very unhappy, so of course I pumped, and pumped and pumped. Needless to say my supply wasn't up to her demand which led me to pump every 30 minutes to an hour which meant less bonding time with my infant that I had already missed out on tons of bonding time with. I was tired, depressed, and wanting to bond with my little girl which made me FF. 

Yes I would have loved to breastfeed, but when it causes my family to be unhappy and stressed, I stopped. Is my baby healthy? Yes. Is she happy? Yes. The conclusion to this is breast isn't always best in every circumstance and you have to do what is right for you and you're family. If we are selfish for that then so be it. In the end it's only the mothers true business anyways.


----------



## Sugarplease

Desi's_lost said:


> It's a hot topic, yes but that doesn't mean that hearing something you don't like means oh god the person saying it is horrible and mean.
> 
> *Edit: if someone is unable to that's different than just going 'well I don't feel like even trying or even giving colostrum'*
> 
> I want to add I don't think any one choice makes a parent bad or good. Trying your best and having a healthy child is, at the end of the day, the most important thing.

This is what I was trying to say, theres a big difference between someone who is 'unable' and someone who is being plain lazy


----------



## Desi's_lost

For certain, in an instance like that, no one in the slightest thinks you are selfish.


----------



## leoniebabey

I fail to see how feeding my baby on demand with a bottle is 'plain lazy' in fact it's harder work you have to wash them, sterilise. so no fully disagree with you there! 
It wasn't because 'I wanted my body back' or 'Couldn't be bothered' I simply didn't want to. No real reason just wanted to FF. Don't think anyone should be shot down for that at all i was happy with my decision, my LO has thrived.


----------



## Sugarplease

leoniebabey said:


> I fail to see how feeding my baby on demand with a bottle is 'plain lazy' in fact it's harder work you have to wash them, sterilise. so no fully disagree with you there!
> It wasn't because 'I wanted my body back' or 'Couldn't be bothered' I simply didn't want to. No real reason just wanted to FF. Don't think anyone should be shot down for that at all i was happy with my decision, my LO has thrived.

If you feel confident about your choices I don't see why I have to explain yourself..... :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Nothing talked about here is really anyone else's business is it? =P and I'm also pretty sure no one thinks anyone else is a bad mom. We all have different parenting styles be the topic be bf, circing, diapers, etc. we all have differ t and often strong opinions. 

I bet we'd be hard pressed to find many people that agree on every level of parenting.

The point in trying to get at is it's okay to disagree. I bet some people feel, even tho they haven't said, that I'm selfish for not cloth diapering. An technically the are right and that's ok. I don't mind. Every parent prolly had something they do for themselves.


----------



## leoniebabey

it isn't about agreeing/disagreeing it's people that deliberately call other mothers. There is a lot of parenting things i don't particularly understand or agree with but i'd never call a mother lazy or selfish because i'm a bit more respectful of people's decisions and so long as the LO isn't being harmed i don't see the problem.


----------



## leoniebabey

Sugarplease said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> I fail to see how feeding my baby on demand with a bottle is 'plain lazy' in fact it's harder work you have to wash them, sterilise. so no fully disagree with you there!
> It wasn't because 'I wanted my body back' or 'Couldn't be bothered' I simply didn't want to. No real reason just wanted to FF. Don't think anyone should be shot down for that at all i was happy with my decision, my LO has thrived.
> 
> If you feel confident about your choices I don't see why I have to explain yourself..... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Because close mined people like you feel the need to call mothers for their choices! which is VERY VERY rude IMO!


----------



## Jemma0717

I didn't BF Landon and I didn't even try. Why? Well simply because I didn't want to. I was 17 years old, didn't know ANY of the benefits of it and was only told the benefits after he was born..I didn't change my mind. Am I selfish? No I am not, how can I be? I knew nothing about it and felt like it wasn't for me. Landon is a very healthy child, rarely gets sick, and does GREAT in school. Am I going to try and BF with this one? You bet I will TRY but if it doesn't work, I won't be upset.

Why are people slamming people here? We all have our own opinions and are entitled to it. Leave it be.


----------



## Sugarplease

leoniebabey said:


> Sugarplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> I fail to see how feeding my baby on demand with a bottle is 'plain lazy' in fact it's harder work you have to wash them, sterilise. so no fully disagree with you there!
> It wasn't because 'I wanted my body back' or 'Couldn't be bothered' I simply didn't want to. No real reason just wanted to FF. Don't think anyone should be shot down for that at all i was happy with my decision, my LO has thrived.
> 
> If you feel confident about your choices I don't see why I have to explain yourself..... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Because close mined people like you feel the need to call mothers for their choices! which is VERY VERY rude IMO!Click to expand...

Haha I don't remember calling anyone in particular 'selfish' and I will certainly not be explaining myself.
Don't see why u are becoming so emotional I have a right to share my opinion thanks

Anyway to OP, I hope you do what's truly by for your LO :hugs:


----------



## Sugarplease

Oops what truly best for your LO, damn iPhone :/


----------



## leoniebabey

yes you do have a right to an opinion but theres a clear difference between having your opinion and being plain rude by calling people 'selfish' and 'lazy'.


----------



## booflebump

I doubt there is any way to pull this thread back to being constructive, so I'm going to lock it before it turns in to a personal slanging match


----------



## Wobbles

Sugarplease is member babyjan

I don't appreciate people wasting the moderators/administrators time and tricking other people with alter egos intending to troll/flame.

People should be aware this is not tolerated and memberships are at risk if caught.


----------

